# Beware of counterfeit Arctic Mx-4



## mclaren85 (May 10, 2021)

I've bought Arctic mx-4 for my newly built system.  During the application I felt sand-like particules that gives me strange feeling. But after the application the temperatures seems higher than my previous 6 years old mx-4.. So I  scan the qr code and boom.. the product is fake. although the packaging was the exact same as the original the performance was poor. the pictures are attached. Please be aware!!


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 10, 2021)

where did you buy it bud ?. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mclaren85 (May 10, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> where did you buy it bud ?. thanks for the heads up.


I bought it from 3rd party seller from amazon turkey. (Not directly from amazon.) I contacted the support and got the refund.


----------



## micropage7 (May 10, 2021)

i have to say, the packaging is too good for fake paste


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 10, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> i have to say, the packaging is too good for fake paste


Beat me to it.

Edit: Counterfeiting can bring a company to it's knees. Even opening up the factory you manage to churn out the goods at night and sell them on the market stalls can have the same effect. Just ask B&O.


----------



## GerKNG (May 10, 2021)

so much effort to fake an already mediocre and dirt cheap product?
people must be insanely desperate to make money...


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> so much effort to fake an already mediocre and dirt cheap product?
> people must be insanely desperate to make money...


Calls the best thermal paste on the market "mediocre"...


----------



## GerKNG (May 10, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Calls the best thermal paste on the market "mediocre"...


"best on the market"
proof that claim 
it deteriorates very fast as soon as it lands on a GPU or something like a 10900k
the performance is mid range
and it's cheap.


NT H2, KPX,  Kryonaut/Extreme, GC Extreme, and maybe even arctic MX5! these are one of the best ones.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 10, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> "best on the market"
> proof that claim
> it deteriorates very fast as soon as it lands on a GPU or something like a 10900k
> the performance is mid range
> ...


Different scenarios yield different results. Applying the goop incorrectly will also have different results.
I've owned non branded paste from China and it performed well on overclocked rigs.
Those who demand temps be lowered by 1 or 2c need their heads examined.


----------



## mclaren85 (May 10, 2021)

I don't know if mx-4 is the best in the market, but I'm pretty sure it is the best price/performance paste.


----------



## Falkentyne (May 10, 2021)

That's why I bought 50 grams of MX-5 and 33 (?) grams of Kryonaut Extreme right when they got released.
Impossible to get a fake product if you buy it that soon.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 10, 2021)

User assumption...


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 10, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> User assumption...


Could you please elaborate?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 10, 2021)

Maybe we could argue about something less divisive.  Like pineapple on pizza, or what color that damn dress was.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 10, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Maybe we could argue about something less divisive.  Like pineapple on pizza, or what color that damn dress was.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with pinealpple on pizza as long as it's accompanied by ham. 



Falkentyne said:


> That's why I bought 50 grams of MX-5 and 33 (?) grams of Kryonaut Extreme right when they got released.


50 grams?, Are you spreading it on your morning toast?


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2021)

This just doesn't make any sense. I'm skeptical of the QR code all together. I'd shoot arctic an email and see what's up. Thermal paste and everything that surrounds it is stupid.


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> i have to say, the packaging is too good for fake paste



Yeah, it comes in a box and not a packet.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Yeah, it comes in a box and not a packet.


Amazon.com: Arctic MX-4 4G 2019 EDITION/ACTCP00002B 2019 Edition Thermal Compound (4.0 g): Computers & Accessories
Here it is in a packet.

*After reading around, it seems there's fake packets and boxes but the packets are more likely to be fake. It seems pretty rampant.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2021)

MX4 is great, cheapy cheap and lasts forever in my builds

Fake MX4 however, makes me maaaaaad.


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2021)

erocker said:


> Amazon.com: Arctic MX-4 4G 2019 EDITION/ACTCP00002B 2019 Edition Thermal Compound (4.0 g): Computers & Accessories
> Here it is in a packet.
> 
> *After reading around, it seems there's fake packets and boxes but the packets are more likely to be fake. It seems pretty rampant.



It's why i pick the 8g, well one of the reasons as it makes it easier to notice.  Artic like changing the syringe cap on amount.


----------



## micropage7 (May 11, 2021)

so, at least for now you need to consider something for the paste
and seriously, from packaging. it just me or my eyes, usually fake things have grammatical error or inconsistent color or different packaging
and that one (if it's fake) it means their quality improved pretty well


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 11, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> I bought it from *3rd party seller* from amazon* turkey*.





erocker said:


> This just doesn't make any sense. I'm skeptical of the QR code all together. *I'd shoot arctic an email and see what's up*. Thermal paste and everything that surrounds it is stupid.


I wouldnt trust 3rd party sellers, likely Artic would be happy for the awareness.


----------



## Athlonite (May 11, 2021)

looks like someone got hold of real packaging and labels but the QR codes hadn't been scanned into Arctic's database yet hence the invalid QR codes


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 11, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> looks like someone got hold of real packaging and labels but the QR codes hadn't been scanned into Arctic's database yet hence the invalid QR codes


What! Must be a grand conspiracy at Artic!  

(@W1zzard where is the tinhat emote?)


----------



## Athlonite (May 11, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> What! Must be a grand conspiracy at Artic!



Have you ever seen how these bags are made they come in a flat sheet on a big roll and are made and filled on a forming machine somewhat similar to this


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I wouldnt trust 3rd party sellers, likely Artic would be happy for the awareness.



In fact i would do it by letter,  might be a incentive for them to respond kindly.

Used to do that years ago, and most would actually send you a box of some thing.


----------



## silentbogo (May 11, 2021)

erocker said:


> This just doesn't make any sense. I'm skeptical of the QR code all together. I'd shoot arctic an email and see what's up. Thermal paste and everything that surrounds it is stupid.


I've seen worse, like counterfeit KPT-8 thermal compound ))))
MX-4 isn't cheap, so setting up a printing/packing shop for "pigeon poop in a syringe" is a highly-profitable operation. We have lots of locals who jumped on a bandwagon of reselling goods off Alibaba, so the market is now flooded with fake MX4. Already seen some "beware" videos amongst reviews where I'd thought counterfeit would have no place to be.


----------



## Hyderz (May 11, 2021)

pretty upset that there is counterfeit thermal paste... initially i thought maybe the thermal paste has expired


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> "best on the market"
> proof that claim
> it deteriorates very fast as soon as it lands on a GPU or something like a 10900k
> the performance is mid range
> ...



It performs within a degree or two of the best pastes, it doesn't deteriorate(you're claim if false), and it is cheap.  It is the best price to performance on the market, that makes it the best paste on the market in my book.


----------



## Borc (May 12, 2021)

It's down several degrees in many tests, in particular MX4 is weak in a notebook. It's cheap for sure but performs weak in a difficult environment.


----------



## mclaren85 (May 12, 2021)

Hey that's not fair! Look at my another episode:/









						Beware of fake Thermal grizzly
					

So after my Arctic mx-4 disaster ( https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/beware-of-counterfeit-arctic-mx-4.281997/ ) , I decided to buy so called the best paste in the market "thermal grizzly kryonaut". While this time the application was somewhat easy and temperatures are relatively...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 12, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Different scenarios yield different results. Applying the goop incorrectly will also have different results.
> I've owned non branded paste from China and it performed well on overclocked rigs.
> Those who demand temps be lowered by 1 or 2c need their heads examined.


It's also about reliability. I bought some mx-4 for cheaper things and grizzly for PCs, b/c I never want to replace it (especially for customer/friend). Paste absolutely should last the life of the component.


----------



## AsRock (May 12, 2021)

TheGuruStud said:


> It's also about reliability. I bought some mx-4 for cheaper things and grizzly for PCs, b/c I never want to replace it (especially for customer/friend). Paste absolutely should last the life of the component.



I would never leave it for the life time of the component, personally like to change it every 12-24 months.  In fact i change it more often on my video card as it being removed from the system more often which breaks the seal.

But the other system i have not changed the paste for years now ( CPU ), as there been no need but i bet it's dried up for sure by now.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 12, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> i have to say, the packaging is too good for fake paste





micropage7 said:


> and seriously, from packaging. it just me or my eyes, usually fake things have grammatical error or inconsistent color or different packaging
> and that one (if it's fake) it means their quality improved pretty well



Ugh, you guys would be amazed how many counterfeit Sandisk products are out there in third world countries, there packaging is so on point to the originals, you cant know if its fake until you rip the packaging and try it out. The chances of finding an original Sandisk product where i live are very small.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Ugh, you guys would be amazed how many counterfeit Sandisk products are out there in third world countries, there packaging is so on point to the originals, you cant know if its fake until you rip the packaging and try it out. The chances of finding an original Sandisk product where i live are very small.


thats scary indeed.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2021)

Oh i've been down that road, buying SD cards off ebay was 99% fakes, instant refunds with no returns


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Ugh, you guys would be amazed how many counterfeit Sandisk products are out there in third world countries, there packaging is so on point to the originals, you cant know if its fake until you rip the packaging and try it out. The chances of finding an original Sandisk product where i live are very small.


in here, some stuff that you need to avoid if you buy outside the official seller is sandisk, toshiba, kingston. and if you pay attention to the detail of product, you'll find the difference between the original one to the fake one, although the packaging now getting better but the detail hard to copy


----------



## mclaren85 (May 15, 2021)

Finally, Amazon Turkey has restocked Arctic Mx-4's and I ordered 2 of them. Will update when arrives.

And Yes! that's how the geniune arctic mx-4 looks like: (This time I've bought directly from Amazon)
Temperatures are now much much better than the fake. 45C in full load and 35C in idle.
Thank you Arctic!


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Finally, Amazon Turkey has restocked Arctic Mx-4's and I ordered 2 of them. Will update when arrives.
> 
> And Yes! that's how the geniune arctic mx-4 looks like: (This time I've bought directly from Amazon)
> Temperatures are now much much better than the fake. 45C in full load and 35C in idle.
> Thank you Arctic!



I got mine of Bislinks ( UK based ), $11 free shipping for 8g, Amarzon was actually more expensive.

Link


> Amazon.com: ARCTIC MX-4 (8 Grams) - Thermal Compound Paste, Carbon Based High Performance, Heatsink Paste, Thermal Compound CPU for All Coolers, Thermal Interface Material: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: ARCTIC MX-4 (8 Grams) - Thermal Compound Paste, Carbon Based High Performance, Heatsink Paste, Thermal Compound CPU for All Coolers, Thermal Interface Material: Computers & Accessories
> ...




And $12 for MX-5, but i think you have to add shipping.


----------



## mclaren85 (May 16, 2021)

AsRock said:


> I got mine of Bislinks ( UK based ), $11 free shipping for 8g, Amarzon was actually more expensive.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


My Laptop performance has increased drastically after applying mx-4. Can't imagine how mx-5 would perform.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> My Laptop performance has increased drastically after applying mx-4. Can't imagine how mx-5 would perform.



Do watch for temperature after a few months for mx4 in laptop use, they are known to thermal pump out in hot laptops leading to higher temp over time. Laptop is a challenging place for thermal compound.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 17, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> My Laptop performance has increased drastically after applying mx-4. Can't imagine how mx-5 would perform.


Any results?


----------



## mclaren85 (May 20, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Any results?


Yes, sure the result is more than perfect. In normal use, temp is bouncing between 30-39 C


----------



## Kissamies (May 20, 2021)

Even though I thought it pretty clear that everything can have pirate/counterfeit/fake versions, but thermal paste..?   

I was also wondering that package, when I've bought MX-2/MX-4/MX-5 recently, they've came in a cardboard box which is a little larger than the syringe itself.


----------



## nflorent (Mar 22, 2022)

omg mine is arriving today. Already ran my qr scan


----------

